
Remarkable images show how learning an instrument boosts brain power - bcaulfield
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3957092/Music-lessons-pay-Remarkable-images-learning-instrument-boosts-brain-power.html
======
zck
Why wouldn't they have a control group? While it would make intuitive sense
that musical training changes the brain, brains also change a lot during
childhood, even without musical training.

------
dmfdmf
I've been thinking about learning the piano so I wonder if these gains occur
in adult brains.

~~~
bcaulfield
would be great to know which instruments yield the biggest gains

